# Subscribed threads saved in Custom Folders in the old forum



## smozgur

In the old forum software, there was a custom folder structure that you could save specific thread links in the custom named folders to be able to categorize them and access quickly on demand.

The new software doesn't have the same structure. Therefore, those custom folders and the threads saved in those folders were not transferred during the migration.

However, new software has a much better feature called "bookmarks", and your old subscribed threads in custom folders in the old forum database have been imported and converted to bookmarks in the new database.

First of all, very quick information about how bookmarks are used in this software.

To bookmark a content, simply click on the "bookmark" icon at the top right of any post, optionally enter a short message to remind why you bookmarked this post, and optionally create a label(s) to categorize the bookmarks to be able to filter during the search later (similar to custom folders, except you can use multiple labels).




Press comma after each label in the Labels text box, it will simply create a new or reuse your existing label then you can continue entering more labels if you need to put this content into multiple categories.

Click Save, and your bookmark is saved.

One shortcut to access bookmarks is clicking on your member name and Bookmarks:




You can click on the tools icon to access the bookmark tools.




Click on "Show all" at the bottom of the bookmark popup window. You will see all your bookmarks in your account page.




Now you can filter your bookmarks by using the labels you entered during the bookmark creation. Filter text box has an auto-complete feature while you type, so you don't have to remember your label names (this is also same when you create a bookmark). Simply start typing space, all your saved bookmarks will be listed.





*Finally, your old subscribed threads in custom folders have been converted to bookmarks, where you can find your custom folder names as labels. So if you had a custom folder name "UserForm" before, and saved threads in that folder as a reference for later, then go to your bookmarks page, and filter your bookmarks by entering "UserForm" label.*


----------



## alansidman

Thanks much.  I have been looking for this since the change over.


----------



## smozgur

alansidman said:


> Thanks much. I have been looking for this since the change over.



Glad to hear that it helps!


----------

